# vasectomy or spay?



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so i may have put my name down for 2 female ferrets from a rescue, they arent spayed yet, in normal circumstances she wouldnt rehome them unless they were, but she knows me.
so this leaves me wondering whats the best approch, i was going to get the Fuzz Rat neutered, but now im wondering if its best to get him vesectomised, or to get them all neutered/spayed, although one of the girls may already be spayed as she hasnt come into heat, the other has and has been brought out with the jill jab.

what are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

I would just get them all done, that way you dont have to worry about the jills seasons and potential pyo.
Only reason you would vasectomise is to use him to bring jills out of season and hobs are brutal with jills, its not nice to see or hear.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Vasectomies sometimes fail, the hobs can still get the jills pregnant in some cases. I'd just get him castrated and the girls jill jabbed or spayed.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i spoke to a few other ferret owners and my vets as well as looking online and decided it was best to go for a vesectomy for him, which he went in for today. we dont know if one of the jills is already spayed or not as she hasnt had a season in rescue yet although shes been there a while 

hopefully he will meet his new girls in a couple of months, although i plan to pick them up sooner then that


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry for not replying sooner as I hasn't seen this post, but my advice would of been vasectomise him, as it is more natural and safer for the girls, I don't like the jill jab approach. I've seen it do some not nice things to ferrets, I Swear by natural ways.

Vasectomies can fail if they aren't carried out correctly, in all my years of having ferrets I have only had one vasectomy go wrong and after investigation it was the vet to blame, as she only did one tube the sample showed she removed muscle not tube on the other side, so he was firing on one. The thing you will have to do is use him on one girl only for 2-3 times and wait it out once he has tested clear you know he is ok

The vets recommend waiting 6 weeks for any remaining sperm to die before trying with a girl I always wait 8 weeks.

Good Luck with your ferrets, its nice to see someone keeping them naturally.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the girls are both bonded together at the moment so it wouldnt really be possible to split them, and one of the jills may already be spayed any way, and the other has only just been brought out of season by jill jab.
i always wait 8 weeks after a neuter with any animal so was planning the same with him


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am slightly confused as a girl should not be in season now unless she is kept indoors in un natural light/temp for the time of year.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no shes not in season now, she was recently, think it was last month she was, so she wont be due back into season till next year now, and the other girl hasnt had a season despite being in the rescue for a while, so she could already be spayed.


----------

